# Chariot Cougar - Pimp my KiNdErAnHäNgEr!



## Airborne (4. November 2006)

Servus!

Winterzeit - Schrauberzeit!

Ich bin gerade mit dem Cougar beschäftigt und habe heute dem Teil Kufen verpaßt. So kratzt er vorne nicht mehr auf dem Boden bei Montage/Demontage.



 



Die 'Kufen' sind eigentlich diese Haken, wo man Gartengeräte im Schuppen mit aufhängt. Am Anhänger mußte ich nur geringfügige Änderungen vornehmen: Zum einen habe ich an den Kunsstoffteilen halbrunde Führungen in die Versteifungsstrebe gefeilt. Zudem müssen die Schrauben gegen längere getauscht werden - die linke Schraube wandert in die rechte Halterung und links kommt eine M6x60 + Mutter (Original Cougar -> zöllig!) neu hinzu.
Jetzt kratzt sich die Plane nicht mehr am Boden kaputt  

ein paar Sachen sind aber noch zu erledigen:

Hat schon wer die neuen gepolsterten Gurte in einen älteren Anhänger eingebaut? wie aufwändig ist das?
Die Original Transporttasche soll über 100 Euro kosten   Wer weiß eine Alternative? Würde die Rose Flugtasche Containerbag II Zum Beispiel funktionieren?
Regenschutz - Was kann ich tun damit die Plane unten nicht bis an den Baby-A*** durchnässt?

Torsten


----------



## igorion (6. November 2006)

regenschutz:

ich habe eine iso-matte so zurecht geschnitten, daß sie in den innenraum passt. an den ausnehmungen fuer die gurte dürfte sich noch etwas wassser vorbei mogeln können, aber eine verbesserung ist es in jedem fall. ausserdem bietet die matte wärmeisolierung und vibrationsdämpfung.

ich mach heute abend mal ein foto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (6. November 2006)

hmmm, stimmt, Isomatte wäre garnicht so schlecht. Muß ich mal gucken ob wir nicht noch eine haben die wo ich zerlegen darf 

So Schaumstoff dürfte ja nett so prall funktionieren, das wird sich bestimmmt dann mit Wasser voll saugen...

Kann man den Unterboden imprägnieren? bringt das was?

Torsten


----------



## tripletschiee (21. Januar 2008)

igorion schrieb:


> ich mach heute abend mal ein foto....



na?? hannes, dieser abend ist aber ganz schön lange! wo bleibt das bild?

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## Giant XTC (21. Januar 2008)

Und die Haken können auch im Gelände nirgends ungeschickt hängenbleiben?

Was sind denn da für Reifen drauf? Ich konnte nur Schwalbe erkennen?

Ich habe nämlich einen Burley Solo der aber noch ziemlich Standard ist und da muss was gemacht werden


----------



## igorion (21. Januar 2008)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> na?? hannes, dieser abend ist aber ganz schön lange! wo bleibt das bild?
> 
> gruß aus MUC,
> gerhard




vergiss das foto!

ich glaub ich brauch eine breitere iso-matte...


----------



## tripletschiee (22. Januar 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Was sind denn da für Reifen drauf? Ich konnte nur Schwalbe erkennen?



das einfachste pimpen ist natürlich das tauschen der reifen gegen die schwalbe bigapples (Big Apple). zum gewichtsausgleich muß dann natürlich der schwalbe leichtschlauch 7c eingebaut werden!  
und die haken: ich hab schon das gefühl, daß die kleinen im anhänger ganz schön durchgeschüttelt werden. ich persönlich würde da schon einen feldweg als das gröbste gelände zum befahren ansehen. daher denk ich, daß man das hängenbleiben mit den haken getrost vergessen kann!

@igorion: ist deine kleine so in die breite gegangen, daß du eine breitere iso-matte brauchst?  

am samstag habe ich im übrigen zugeschlagen: cougar CX1 mit weber E-kupplung und den buggyrädern!   sehr geiles gefährt. fährt sich auch als reine kinderwagen superleicht, viel leichter als die "normalen" kinderwägen! und der kleine schlummert auch super darin!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## igorion (22. Januar 2008)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> @igorion: ist deine kleine so in die breite gegangen, daß du eine breitere iso-matte brauchst?



die kleine?

du muss eine generation darüber und in der näheren zukunft denken


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Januar 2008)

@ igorion:


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Januar 2008)

spritzschutz von varadero:









und den dazugehörigen tread inkl. bauanleitung gibt es hier --> Klick mich <--.

gruß aus MUC;
gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (7. Februar 2008)

so, jetzt habe ich den CX1 mal ein wenig gepimpt. und zwar ganz klassisch: einfach fettere reifen aufgezogen: nämlich den schwalbe bigapple in 2.35" breite. man merkt deutlich, um wieviel fetter die reifen sind!




 

 

 

 

die alten reifen haben bei mir 552g. und 567g. gewogen, die beiden big apples nun 670g. bzw 676g.! also wurde der anhänger durch die reifen 218g. schwerer. ist zu verschermzen! der komfort für den kleinen aber deutlich besser. ich hab den reifen aktuell mit 0,7bar aufgepumpt. das reicht locker!

außerdem habe ich noch 6 aluschrauben und 4 alumuttern am chariot verbaut! was den anhänger dann wieder um 34g. leichter gemacht hat!  

gruß aus MUC,
gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (8. Februar 2008)

Das sieht ja mal absolut geil aus!

Welche max. Größe kann ich den für den Burley Solo aufziehen?

Gruß

XTC


----------



## tripletschiee (8. Februar 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal absolut geil aus!


danke! find ich auch! paßt besser zu den dicken reifen des "zugfahrzeuges"!  



Giant XTC schrieb:


> Welche max. Größe kann ich den für den Burley Solo aufziehen?



der burley solo hat 16" reifen. laut schwalbe-homepage gibt es hier nur den 16" x 2.00 reifen. --> klick mich <-- schau halt, wie breit dein original-reifen ist. ich denke aber, daß man da nicht so viel rausholen kann wie bei den 20" reifen.

gruß aus MUC;
gerhard


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Februar 2008)

Alles klar, wird geprüft!

Ich wohne übrigens seit letztem Freitag in Gauting, vielleicht fahren wir mal demnächst die Hänger zusammen aus?

Gruß

XTC


----------



## JekyllandHyde (29. Mai 2009)

Nun ist ja etwas Zeit drüber ... und hat sich sehr geil gelesen - wenn's bei uns auch wohl nur n Cheetah wird ... 

Wie macht sich der BIG APPLE? Meint ihr, dass der auch ohne Blattfederung positiv auf nem Cheetah auswirkt?


----------



## TundN1010 (11. Juni 2009)

aussen die Schwalbe Big Appel reifen, habt ihr schon mal mehr dran gepimpt???

Ich würde gern das verdeck meines Chariot Cabriolet CTS 2000 erneuern. Ich habe den Hänger erworben  er ist okay aber leider ohne fliegen netz. wer kann mir helfen???

Fahrt ihr alle mit schutzblech??? 
macht ja sinn aber bei meinen Centurio Fully .....weiss gar nicht wie da ein blech dran soll das kein schmutz in den hänger fliegt????


----------



## Janis_HH (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,
ich habe unserem Chariot Cougar 2 nun mit zwei "Kissen" für die vordere untere Stangenpartie spendiert. Nicht hübsch, aber zweckmäßig.

Das Problem war bzw ist, dass wir den Hänger jeden Tag im Treppenhaus zusammengeklappt abstellen müssen. Wenn man ihn abstellt lastet das gewicht auf den Buggyrädern und der unteren horizontalen Strebe (von vorne gesehen). Dort hat die Plane vom Fußraum bereits ein paar Löcher davon getragen 

Nun mal schauen. Habe einfach zwei Rechtecke von einer Fünf-Euro-Isomatte abgeschnitten (4x5cm) und diese mit Duck-Tape großzügig angeklebt. 

Fotos folgen noch!

Mittlerweile hat er auch zwei Smart Superflash LED-Rücklichter und ein Sigma Micro W als Vorderlicht.

Alles nichts besonderes, aber praktisch  

lieber Gruß,
Janis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janis_HH (11. Juli 2009)

Moin,
irgendwie kann ich die Fotos nicht mehr reineditieren...

*die Beleuchtung:*




*und die Polster:*

nicht hübsch aber funktionell

mal kurz die Aufliegeflächestellen eingemalt.

lieber Gruß,
Janis


----------



## brocken-jan (12. Januar 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> spritzschutz von varadero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Chariot mal angeschrieben, ob das wa in der mache ist, ier die Antwort:

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Einen extra Spritzschutz bieten wir für unsere Kindertransporter nicht an.

Chariot selbst bietet seit ein paar Jahren die Side Fender an (http://www.chariotcarriers.com/english/html/accessories.php?accID=11 ).

Wir haben die Side Fender getestet und mussten feststellen, dass dieser Spritzschutz unseren Anforderungen nicht genügt. Auch dasModell aus dem unten aufgeführten Link ist für uns nicht zufriedenstellend.

Derzeit gibt es keine andere Lösung als Spritzschutz, wir arbeiten jedoch kontinuierlich an Erweiterungen und Verbesserungen

und werden unsere Kunden selbstverständlich informieren, sollten wir ein neues Zubehör einführen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nevin Öner
--------------------------
"Zwei plus zwei" Marketing GmbH

_


----------



## Rüdiger (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir "durften" unseren CTS Cougar schon lange wieder abgeben (unsere Tochter "strampelt" jetzt schon länger selbst).

Trotzdem noch Tipps zum Spritzschutz:

Wir habe immer  direkt auf das Fliegengitter eine durchsichtige Folie getackert ca. A3 Format -damit war das Gesicht gut geschützt und konnte auch einfach ersetzt werden.
man sollte nur darauf achten, daß die Tackernadeln nicht das Netz zerreißen.
Innen hatten wir einfach ein Klebeband als Verstärkung.

Hoffe das hilft.

Bezüglich "Dämpfung":

Im Gelände mit wenig Luftdruck gibt etwas Federweg - Dämpfung habe wir mit 3cm Schaumgummi unter dem Sitz hinbekommen. 
Damit ging sogar einigess am Lago.

Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## tripletschiee (16. Juni 2010)

Hier gibt es noch ein paar wirklich interessante Pimps!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## oace (20. Oktober 2013)

Airborne schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Winterzeit - Schrauberzeit!
> 
> ...


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Chrisso799 (24. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, wenn ich hier jetzt ein bisschen Leichenfledderei betreibe und diesen Thread ausgrabe, aber wer ebenfalls das Problem mit dem fehlenden Spritzschutz von Chariot hat und nicht das Geschick oder die Zeit hat sich selbst einen zu bauen, kann einen über mich erwerben.

Befestigt wird das Ganze bei mir wie die Kupplung vom Anhänger mit so einem Clip und ist entsprechend schnell und leicht zu montieren/demontieren.

Bei Interesse PN an mich.

Liebe Grüße
Christian Thoma


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. März 2015)

Könnte man auch nen Bildschirm anclipsen ?!


----------



## Chrisso799 (25. März 2015)

Anclipsen würde ich den nicht...eher verschrauben.
Aber prinzipiell sicher möglich die Platte ist 5mm stark.


----------



## gertschi (4. April 2015)

Hi,

hier auch zwei Lösungen :

1. Lösung für Spritzschutz  ...






2. Dämpfung durch dicken Reifen  ...










Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (4. April 2015)

gertschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier auch zwei Lösungen :
> 
> ...



Wie fährt sich das Gespann in Kurven?
Ist der “Anhänger“ starr mit dem Rahmen verbunden, eigentlich müsste er es....


----------



## gertschi (4. April 2015)

Hi Hanz,

fährt sich hervorragend, da er beweglich ist  ...






Grüße


----------



## Laura21de (10. November 2015)

Schaut mal in diesem Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-chariot.467949/


----------



## Laura21de (3. Januar 2016)

Schaut mal


----------



## Fossi85 (9. Januar 2016)

gertschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier auch zwei Lösungen :
> 
> ...




Das ist ja ein geiler Umbau. Kann man den Beiwagen so kaufen? Die Fattyreifen können ja nachträglich angebaut werden. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laura21de (3. April 2016)

Thule Chariot Cougar – Seitenläuferdynamo
http://www.chariot-tuning.de/thule-chariot-cougar-seitenlaeufer-dynamo/


----------

